# Prayer for a dear friend.



## g-man (Oct 17, 2011)

I would appreciate it if any of you that will, please pray for a friend of mine. His name is Greg Wine and he is from Delaware, OH. He and his wife were about to sing at their church's fall festival on Saturday when he slipped and fell. He broke his arm but the more serious injury was to his spinal chord. He was initially paralyzed, but has since regained some feeling in his legs. He still can't move his arms, and is in a lot of pain. He is an awesome guy that would give you the shirt off his back and really needs a touch from the Master physician. Thanks.


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 17, 2011)

You got em bro. Sorry to hear of his misfortune.


----------



## crowslayer (Oct 17, 2011)

prayers added


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 17, 2011)

Praying for a quick and complete recovery.....................


----------



## Sargent (Oct 17, 2011)

sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 18, 2011)

My Prayers are added with these others. May God completely restore his health. With Christ,all things are possible.


----------



## g-man (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your prayers. This was the facebook post on him today.

update! He will go to dr in 2 weeks to schedule surgery. They will go in front instead of back to widen canal which will avoid nerve areas. There are 2 vertebre areas instead of 4. they called his the best case scenerio. (I call it a God thing) They are getting him on oral pain meds and getting him around so he can go home soon.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 18, 2011)

Yup..............a God thing for sure...............


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 18, 2011)

God is always good!


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 19, 2011)

Prayers sent.

By His stripes we are healed.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 19, 2011)

Done!


----------



## sniper22 (Oct 21, 2011)

Prayers added.


----------



## speedcop (Oct 23, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## g-man (Nov 16, 2011)

Just got word my friend passed away due to complications from surgery. Prayers for the family would really be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear! May he be with the lord now.


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 16, 2011)

Dang, that is sad.  Prayers sent for his family and friends.


----------

